
Casio’s Eccentric Product Culture, Built on Embracing Failure (2003) - razin
https://medium.com/firm-narrative/some-say-they-embrace-failure-then-theres-casio-c5213315994c
======
Spastche
I wish they release a modern CZ synth. or SK-1/SK-5 sampler.

